# Anniversary dinner on the Big Island



## bhrungo (Jan 9, 2015)

I need some advice.  If you were on the Big Island and could go out to dinner anywhere to celebrate an anniversary, where would you choose?  This will be our first time on the Big Island, we will be staying at Kings Land. We are bringing along my mother-in-law for "Nanny Services"  :whoopie:

We read a bunch of reviews on trip advisor, but it's a bit over-whelming since we aren't familiar with the island.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## artringwald (Jan 9, 2015)

If the food is the most important thing, I'd choose Roy's:

http://www.royshawaii.com/roys-waikoloa.html

For beach front dining with live music, I'd choose:

http://lavalavabeachclub.com/sip-savor/


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2015)

Another vote for Roy's. Even though for our anniversary my wife chose Outback
Steakhouse. Go figure?


----------



## DianeG (Jan 9, 2015)

*Special dinner at the Four Seasons Hualalei*

IMO, Roy's is hit and miss... I've experienced very poor service there. The Lava Lava Beach Club is great for drinks on the beach - the setting is very nice, but the food - not great (even blah).

We have never, ever been disappointed with the special dinners that we have had at the Four Seasons Hualalei, just a quick hop towards Kona (but before the airport) from the Waikoloa resort area. ULU tends to be more upscale (and priciest) and made the list of the top restaurants in the state. The Beach Tree is where I always go for my birthday - it sits right on the beach.

Parking is easy, as valet parking is available no charge for the restaurant guests. Reservations are recommended and you can do this with OpenTable. The grounds are beautiful to explore if you arrive early. I will be there next week!! :whoopie:


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 9, 2015)

Brown's Beach House for our wedding anniversary, location, location beachside at the Fairmont Orchid....they do a good luau too...Roys is in a shopping center.

http://www.fairmont.com/orchid-hawaii/dining/brownsbeachhouse/

We stayed in Keahou last year and enjoyed Mother's day sunset dining at Sam Choy's...above a shopping center lol.

http://s506384216.initial-website.com/menus/




Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2015)

DianeG said:


> IMO, Roy's is hit and miss...
> 
> We have never, ever been disappointed with the special dinners that we have had at the Four Seasons Hualalei, just a quick hop towards Kona (but before the airport) from the Waikoloa resort area. ULU tends to be more upscale (and priciest) and made the list of the top restaurants in the state.
> 
> Parking is easy, as valet parking is available no charge for the restaurant guests. Reservations are recommended and you can do this with OpenTable. The grounds are beautiful to explore if you arrive early.



I edited this a bit, but agree with all of it.  I wouldn't choose Roy's.  Food may be good, but atmosphere is lacking.  It's in a shopping center.  Also I've always found it noisy.

We've had several special dinners at the Four Seasons.  Not at the Beach Tree, which I'm sure is great but at their other restaurant which has changed names since the last time we were there.

And about Sam Choy's, I've read some very mixed reviews on it on the Konaweb website.  The setting is gorgeous, but the food and service don't always seem to match it.


----------



## lynne (Jan 9, 2015)

DianeG said:


> IMO, Roy's is hit and miss... I've experienced very poor service there. The Lava Lava Beach Club is great for drinks on the beach - the setting is very nice, but the food - not great (even blah).
> 
> We have never, ever been disappointed with the special dinners that we have had at the Four Seasons Hualalei, just a quick hop towards Kona (but before the airport) from the Waikoloa resort area. ULU tends to be more upscale (and priciest) and made the list of the top restaurants in the state. The Beach Tree is where I always go for my birthday - it sits right on the beach.
> 
> Parking is easy, as valet parking is available no charge for the restaurant guests. Reservations are recommended and you can do this with OpenTable. The grounds are beautiful to explore if you arrive early. I will be there next week!! :whoopie:



We agree that the Beach Tree at Four Seasons has wonderful food and great atmosphere.  That is our favorite place to celebrate special occasions.  Other options for both atmosphere and food are the Canoe House and Browns but we still prefer Beach Tree above all.  We stopped going to Roy's years ago as it is very noisy and the food had become inconsistent.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 9, 2015)

My favourite place is Manta at the Mauna Kea Resort.  Food is great, and the view is outstanding:

http://www.princeresortshawaii.com/mauna-kea-beach-hotel/big-island-restaurants.php


----------



## Lydlady (Jan 9, 2015)

DianeG said:


> IMO, Roy's is hit and miss... I've experienced very poor service there. The Lava Lava Beach Club is great for drinks on the beach - the setting is very nice, but the food - not great (even blah).
> 
> We have never, ever been disappointed with the special dinners that we have had at the Four Seasons Hualalei, just a quick hop towards Kona (but before the airport) from the Waikoloa resort area. ULU tends to be more upscale (and priciest) and made the list of the top restaurants in the state. The Beach Tree is where I always go for my birthday - it sits right on the beach.
> 
> Parking is easy, as valet parking is available no charge for the restaurant guests. Reservations are recommended and you can do this with OpenTable. The grounds are beautiful to explore if you arrive early. I will be there next week!! :whoopie:



Might have to consider the Beach Tree as I will be on the Big Island next August for my birthday.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 9, 2015)

Luanne said:


> And about Sam Choy's, I've read some very mixed reviews on it on the Konaweb website.  *The setting is gorgeous*, but the food and service don't always seem to match it.



Did they move locations?  I have not dined there for 15 years, but the Kona facility and the setting was a dump.  Kind of a corrugated metal building as I recall.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> Did they move locations?  I have not dined there for 15 years, but the Kona facility and the setting was a dump.  Kind of a corrugated metal building as I recall.



Yes, they moved a few years ago.  They now occupy the space that used to be a Wendy's above the Keauhou Shopping Center.  Fantastic view.

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x795405e5171c573b:0x1fa104f5bd0013e6!2m5!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i100!3m1!7e1!4shttps://plus.google.com/114109028078713175942/photos?hl%3Den%26socfid%3Dweb:lu:kplacepageimage%26socpid%3D1!5ssam+choy%27s+big+island+-+Google+Search&sa=X&ei=kF2wVMztJtOKyATSgYH4BA&ved=0CIkBEKIqMAo


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 9, 2015)

*Another vote for Roy's*

It's conveniently close by at Kings Shops - http://www.kingsshops.com/index.php/shopping-dining/roys_waikoloa_bar_grill

We had our 15th anniversary dinner at this location (June 2013) since we were staying at Kings Land. Just tell them it's your anniversary when you make your dinner reservations and request a table by the window. It wasn't that crowded but we made early dinner reservation between 5pm and 6pm.
My tripadvisor review - http://www.tripadvisor.com/members-reviews/Alwysonvac_NJ

NOTE: We stayed at the Four Seasons Hualalai years ago for our 5th anniversary. We absolutely loved the resort. The restaurants were good but nothing memorable. We would only come back to them if we were staying onsite again.

Reviews and Photos
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g60608-d509551-Reviews-or30-Roy_s_Waikoloa_Bar_Grill
http://www.yelp.com/biz/roys-waikoloa-bar-and-grill-waikoloa

I'm sure you'll have a great time wherever you go.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> It's conveniently close by at Kings Shops - http://www.kingsshops.com/index.php/shopping-dining/roys_waikoloa_bar_grill
> 
> We had our 15th anniversary dinner at this location (June 2013) since we were staying at Kings Land. Just tell them it's your anniversary when you make your dinner reservations and request a table by the window. It wasn't that crowded but we made early dinner reservation between 5pm and 6pm.
> My tripadvisor review - http://www.tripadvisor.com/members-reviews/Alwysonvac_NJ
> ...



I feel so totally the opposite to this post (as I posted earlier).  We haven't eaten at Roy's in years.  Again the reasons are:  it's in a shopping center with basically no atmosphere.  You have to eat inside (I don't come to Hawaii to eat inside if I can help it).  It's noisy.  Food is inconsistent.

Love the Four Seasons.  The resort is incredible.  Meals have been incredible.  Atmosphere of the restaurant is outstanding.  You can eat outside and watch the sunset (can't do that at Roy's).

I have eaten at the Beach Tree at the Four Seasons for lunch.  I wasn't aware until recently that they also do dinner.  The name of the restaurant where we've eaten is now 'ULU Ocean Grill.  

http://www.uluoceangrill.com/

Trip Advisor rates 'ULU #9 on all restaurants on the island, and #3 for Kona.

Trip Advisor rates Roy's #78 on all restaurants on the island, and #2 for Waikoloa.


----------



## bhrungo (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, thanks everyone!  Sounds like several great recommendations. Now we can narrow it down and make reservations.  We really appreciate all of the advice!  Can't wait to see the Big Island, we've always stayed on Kauai and Maui, so this will be new for us.  Thanks again!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 10, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I feel so totally the opposite to this post (as I posted earlier).  We haven't eaten at Roy's in years.  Again the reasons are:  it's in a shopping center with basically no atmosphere.  You have to eat inside (I don't come to Hawaii to eat inside if I can help it).  It's noisy.  Food is inconsistent.



I totally agree with this post.  I don't understand the Roy's love-in with all the better choices in Hawaii.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 10, 2015)

Luanne said:


> And about Sam Choy's, I've read some very mixed reviews on it on the Konaweb website.  The setting is gorgeous, but the food and service don't always seem to match it.




We read the same reviews, the service was hit or miss but the food was wonderful. First visit was lunch, bar was very busy and service suffered, never got the appetizer we ordered.  Dinner, we had sunset reservations, it was a lot quieter, service was excellent, we finished with drinks around the fire pit.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 10, 2015)

Honestly, I don't have a problem dining at restaurants in a shopping center or strip mall on any of the Hawaiian  islands. 
In fact, Alan Wong's Restaurant on Oahu is in a small office building on the 3rd floor. It's nowhere near the ocean but we've had several great dinners there including my 50th birthday dinner last year 

All of the Four Seasons Resorts on the Hawaiian Islands have a WOW Factor and Four Seasons is known for great service.  So I can see why this is a favorite. So, if an outdoor resort atmosphere is a major criteria then you can't go wrong here. 

It's been a little over 10 years since I've been to Four Seasons Hualalai. We've enjoyed all of our meals there except for Pahu i'a (which I see has now been replaced by 'ULU Ocean Grill).

I guess I'm more in love with Four Season Resorts on Maui and Lanai than the Big Island. We frequently go back to the one on Maui for dinner 

The Four Seasons Hualalai is the most expensive resort compared to the Four Seasons resorts on Maui and Lanai in terms of lodging. Almost twice the room  rate rack of Maui. So, dining might be a little more expensive there 

Again, I'm sure you'll have a great time wherever you go.

Have a wonderful trip and Happy Anniversary


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> Honestly, I don't have a problem dining at restaurants in a shopping center or strip mall on any of the Hawaiian  islands.



I have no problem with restaurants in shopping centers, or even in strip malls, if they're good.  But for an anniversary dinner.....not so much.

Dh and I will be spending our anniversary this year on Maui.  We're going to Gannon's.  Outside table, gorgeous view.


----------



## jbercu (Jan 10, 2015)

*Romantic Restaurant*

What? No votes for huggos?

http://huggos.com/

For Valentine's day or Anniversary Huggos at sunset has to be on the list!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2015)

jbercu said:


> What? No votes for huggos?
> 
> http://huggos.com/
> 
> For Valentine's day or Anniversary Huggos at sunset has to be on the list!



That's what my dh wanted to know.  I was going on location.  OP is staying in Waikoloa Resort area. The other suggestions are closer.


----------



## cowboy (Jan 10, 2015)

4 seasons at Hualalai is by far the best for a special occasion or any occasion for that matter.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jan 10, 2015)

Roy's in a shopping center for anniversary on the Big Island...ahhhh NO!!  not a fan, service was horrible, food portions were ridiculous and food was just ...meh!

How about KPC (Kamuela Provision Company), right on the beach during sunset?  We love this place and you are already on Hilton property.

your favorite drink, the onion ring tower, and a nice big juicy rib eye or favorite fish dish and you are set.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2015)

letsgosteelers said:


> Roy's in a shopping center for anniversary on the Big Island...ahhhh NO!!
> 
> How about KPC, right on the beach during sunset?  We love this place and you are already on Hilton property.
> 
> your favorite drink the onion ring tower, and a nice big juicy rib eye or favorite fish dish and you are set.



KPC - Kamuela Provision Company

We were underwhelmed when we ate there.  Maybe it was the table we got, no view.

Tripadvisor:
#98 of restaurants on the Big Island
#5 of restaurants in Waikoloa


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 13, 2015)

We have eaten at Roy's on both the Big Island, Oahu, and think even once in SF.  In general i like it, but agree is can be a bit uneven..

We had a great meal at KPC last year, we timed our reservation to align with the sunset.  I requested a table with a view in the open table reservation, not sure if that made a difference, but we did get a table with a nice view.

As for Lava Lava Beach club, it has a great location and good vibe.  I really wanted to like the place, but found the food and service just OK..


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 15, 2015)

We have always enjoyed great food and service at Roy's Waikoloa, but if atmosphere is what you want - a shopping center location may not be the best choice.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Merriman's in Waimea. We've had some of our best meals on the Big Island there. It's a bit of a drive inland and uphill from Waikoloa, but worth it in my opinion. Traditional Hawaiian seafood, but the location in Waimea (cowboy country) also means good steaks. No ocean views of course, but if good food is what you are after, try Merriman's.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> We have always enjoyed great food and service at Roy's Waikoloa, but if atmosphere is what you want - a shopping center location may not be the best choice.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Merriman's in Waimea. We've had some of our best meals on the Big Island there. It's a bit of a drive inland and uphill from Waikoloa, but worth it in my opinion. Traditional Hawaiian seafood, but the location in Waimea (cowboy country) also means good steaks. No ocean views of course, but if good food is what you are after, try Merriman's.



I agree Merriman's is very good.

Many, if not most, of the restaurants mentioned in this thread are good, to very good restaurants.  I would recommend eating at most of them.  But for a special, anniversary dinner, you just usually want something special.  And to me, the atmosphere is part of it.  Give me an ocean view and sunset and you've got me.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 16, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> We have always enjoyed great food and service at Roy's Waikoloa, but if atmosphere is what you want - a shopping center location may not be the best choice.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Merriman's in Waimea. We've had some of our best meals on the Big Island there. It's a bit of a drive inland and uphill from Waikoloa, but worth it in my opinion. Traditional Hawaiian seafood, but the location in Waimea (cowboy country) also means good steaks. No ocean views of course, but if good food is what you are after, try Merriman's.



I asked the similar question a year and half ago for DH's birthday dinner. Merriman's was recommended and we had a fantastic dinner at its up country location (not the one in Kings Shop). There is no view and it's in a shopping plaza, but the food and service was outstanding.


----------



## BoBird1314 (Nov 30, 2015)

The best meal we had during any of our four trips to the Big Island was at Merriman's in Waimea. Roy's in Waikoloa was good, but Merriman's was special. Expensive, but worth the cost. Highly suggest making a reservation.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2015)

LisaH said:


> I asked the similar question a year and half ago for DH's birthday dinner. Merriman's was recommended and we had a fantastic dinner at its up country location (not the one in Kings Shop). There is no view and it's in a shopping plaza, but the food and service was outstanding.



The Merriman's in the Kings Shops is gone.


----------



## happymum (Dec 2, 2015)

Not appropriate for anniversary dinner, but I am curious to know if anyone has been to http://www.holuakoacafe.com/ lately? We had a fabulous meal here a few years ago, and I am hoping their standards have stayed high for a visit in January.


----------



## Chrispee (Dec 2, 2015)

happymum said:


> Not appropriate for anniversary dinner, but I am curious to know if anyone has been to http://www.holuakoacafe.com/ lately? We had a fabulous meal here a few years ago, and I am hoping their standards have stayed high for a visit in January.



Thanks for the link, we will definitely be giving this place a try next time we're on the big island!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 2, 2015)

*Kamuela Provision Company*



letsgosteelers said:


> Roy's in a shopping center for anniversary on the Big Island...ahhhh NO!!  not a fan, service was horrible, food portions were ridiculous and food was just ...meh!
> 
> How about KPC (Kamuela Provision Company), right on the beach during sunset?  We love this place and you are already on Hilton property.
> 
> your favorite drink, the onion ring tower, and a nice big juicy rib eye or favorite fish dish and you are set.



The name makes you think that this is not a restaurant with a great location for a special meal.  My husband and I got there for an early dinner and sunset.  We got a table on the rail overlooking the Ocean with a great view of the sunset.  Mention it is your anniversary.  This is one of the special restaurant locations in Hawaii for a romantic dinner that we have experienced.  The others that I have been impressed with are Ocean House in Waikiki, and the Manele Bay Golf Clubhouse for lunch on the Island of Lanai.


----------



## Jan Handlers (Dec 3, 2015)

*Here now-I vote for Four Seasons Ulu Ulu*

We have been on the Big Isle for two weeks.  We have eaten at Merrimans, Canoe House, Lava Lava Beach Club, Roy's, Tommy Bahama's and Ulu Ulu.  By far, Ulu Ulu was the best both for food, ambiance and service.  Chad, our waiter both times was awesome.  Second best was The Canoe House at the Mauna Lani.  Food was excellent and the view is almost as nice as Ulu Ulu.  Love Lava Lava for lunch, but not as much for dinner.


----------



## lynne (Dec 3, 2015)

Jan Handlers said:


> We have been on the Big Isle for two weeks.  We have eaten at Merrimans, Canoe House, Lava Lava Beach Club, Roy's, Tommy Bahama's and Ulu Ulu.  By far, Ulu Ulu was the best both for food, ambiance and service.  Chad, our waiter both times was awesome.  Second best was The Canoe House at the Mauna Lani.  Food was excellent and the view is almost as nice as Ulu Ulu.  Love Lava Lava for lunch, but not as much for dinner.



I would avoid Lava Lava for meals but great for cocktails at sunset.  Our most memorable meals have been at Beach Tree at the Four Seasons.  We also love Merriman's for both lunch and dinner.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 8, 2015)

*Big Island Restaurant*

I would also recommend Merrimans, it's a bit of a drive but in my opinion probably the best restaurant on the island.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 8, 2015)

nazclk said:


> I would also recommend Merrimans, it's a bit of a drive but in my opinion probably the best restaurant on the island.



But no ocean view.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 16, 2015)

*Restaurant*

For me that's ok as I rather have a great meal as you see the ocean all the time.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 16, 2015)

nazclk said:


> For me that's ok as I rather have a great meal as you see the ocean all the time.



Not where I live we don't.  

Don't get me wrong, I do like Merriman's very much and agree the food is very good.  But for a special occasion dinner give me good food AND an ocean view.


----------

